# anyone having any advice on good clinic - Liverpool/Manchester or B'Ham



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear All
Have not posted on here before although have been reading it from time to time.
Rang my clinic today to say about going for IVF with known donor and she told me to phone a few clinics and ask about schemes/prices and waiting lists - wonder if anyone had any strong opinions?
I could not get through to Liverpool and Manchester were very helpful and waiting for a call back from B'ham.
Everyone on here seems to know so much can anyone offer any help? advice.
Thanks
Susie


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Suszy - which clinic in Birmingham did you ring?  

I go to B'ham Womens Clinic, I'm only a week into on my first cycle at the moment but so far they seem pretty good, always quick to return my call if I have a querry and the nurses are lovely.  

Jem x


----------

